# Alice is Dead come to the chatroom



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

We cant keep that ho Alice out of the chat room, if there is only one person there. ill be there for a while.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*brb*



snowhillbilly said:


> We cant keep that ho Alice out of the chat room, if there is only one person there. ill be there for a while.


 Be back around 6 pm central


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Charley let's try to keep the language a bit more appropriate, we have a couple of members that are fairly young. Thank you for understanding. 

You guys are making the chat a wonderful and active party place! In fact there are a couple people there right now! Too bad I'm at work...

I'll catch some of you guys later! 

-John N.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*still alive noone wants to chat*

i do research on the ethernet 24 hours a day. If you can turn a dime into a dollar you are a friend of mine. always looking for those who can investand not spend. spending makes the world go around. lol maybe yours


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

chat room open again, come visit, blow off some steam, talk about your tanks, come vist King Takamat, but let me tell you. You cant Talkhim outa anything. A favorite line History of the world beside Roman Red Wakey weed lmao


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hanging out got all my stuff to set up a new tank or at least start work on it. Come that heck you can even come over and set it up for me lol.


----------

